# [Git] Commit failed with error



## mickedplay (6. Apr 2016)

Hey, weiß jemand, wie dieser Fehler zu Stande kommt und ich ich ihn beheben und vermeiden kann? Habe auch schon die Datei in Git gelöscht, geht dennoch nicht.

Danke.


----------



## kneitzel (6. Apr 2016)

Das hört sich nach einem Conflict an und da wäre ein merge notwendig gewesen. Wäre auch die Frage, was Du wo wie gelöscht hast. Ich hoffe, dass Du da nicht irgendwas verrücktes gemacht hast 

Aber Git ist relativ komplex und das in Kürze zu beschreiben ist recht schwer und birgt das Risiko von Fehlern in sich. Daher möchte ich einfach einmal auf zwei freie Bücher verweisen:
https://git-scm.com/book/de/v1
http://gitbu.ch/
In beiden Büchern ist erklärt, wie man Git nutzen kann und auch das Lösen von Konflikten ist in beiden behandelt.


----------



## mickedplay (6. Apr 2016)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Das hört sich nach einem Conflict an und da wäre ein merge notwendig gewesen. Wäre auch die Frage, was Du wo wie gelöscht hast. Ich hoffe, dass Du da nicht irgendwas verrücktes gemacht hast
> 
> Aber Git ist relativ komplex und das in Kürze zu beschreiben ist recht schwer und birgt das Risiko von Fehlern in sich. Daher möchte ich einfach einmal auf zwei freie Bücher verweisen:
> https://git-scm.com/book/de/v1
> ...


Danke, aber ich möchte mich eigentlich nicht mit Git beschäftigen, dient nur der Gruppenarbeit. 

Sonst noch andere Ideen?


----------



## kneitzel (6. Apr 2016)

Sorry, Du hast es geschafft, mich ganz sprachlos zu machen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich Dir helfen könnte.
a) Wenn Du dich nicht mit Git beschäftigen willst, dann lass einfach die Finger davon. Und dann hat sich das Thema hier ja auch erledigt, oder?
b) Sollen wir Dir hier jetzt git erläutern? Aber Du willst Dich damit ja nicht beschäftigen. Und wir könnten auch nicht viel mehr sagen, als da in den Büchern stehen würde ...
c) Wir könnten dir die magischen Befehle nennen. Gib einfach ein "git hokus pokus dreimal schwarzer Kater" und schon sind die Probleme gelöst. Wir geben Dir also Befehle an die Hand, die Dein Problem lösen. Das würde gehen. Nur eben wären das alles für Dich magische Worte und Du verstehst nicht, was da abgeht und am Ende sind Daten weg. Und das alles kostet uns und Dich massiv Zeit, denn wir haben auch keine Ahnung, was Du gemacht hast, als Du "die Datei in Git gelöscht hast".

Also ich sehe nicht, wie wir Dir wirklich helfen könnten. Im Augenblick wäre mein Favorit a - Ich würde Dir raten, die Finger von git zu lassen ehe Du anderen, die sich evtl. etwas mehr damit auskennen, die Arbeit erschwerst.


----------



## mickedplay (7. Apr 2016)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, Du hast es geschafft, mich ganz sprachlos zu machen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich Dir helfen könnte.
> a) [...] Und dann hat sich das Thema hier ja auch erledigt, oder?


Nein, das Thema hat sich nicht erledigt.


----------



## Thallius (7. Apr 2016)

Für uns schon

SCNR

Claus


----------



## Bitfehler (7. Apr 2016)

Dein Fehler sagt aus, dass eine Datei, die hinzugefügt werden soll, bereits im Index existiert. Wie bereits gesagt liegt hier ein Konflikt vor, den das Programm nicht selbstständig lösen kann. Es ist folglich eine Benutzerinteraktion erforderlich. 
Solche oder ähnliche Konstellationen können bei der Entwicklung einer Software in einer Gruppe auftreten, sodass es durchaus sinnvoll sein kann, sich die Zeit zur Einarbeitung zu nehmen. Es gibt durchaus mehrere Möglichkeiten diesen Konflikt zu lösen, welche nun eine mögliche Lösung für dein Problem darstellt kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Eine weitere Option stellt natürlich folgendes dar: Irgendjemand muss ja auf die Idee gekommen sein für eure Gruppenarbeit git zu verwenden. Dann bitte ich ihn doch eine kurze Einführung zu geben.


----------



## kneitzel (7. Apr 2016)

Git ist kein Hexenwerk. Konflikte beheben auch nicht. Gute Dokumentation dazu gibt es auch. Die zwei Bücher, die ich genannt habe, sind dazu schon ein guter Anfang. Wichtig ist, dass es hier um Daten geht. Und man sollte schon verstehen, was man macht und wieso. Und Jeder sollte ein Interesse daran haben, mit seinen Daten korrekt umzugehen. Ein "ich möchte mich eigentlich nicht mit Git beschäftigen" ist in diesem Zusammenhang für mich absolut unverständlich.

Irgendwie ist es aber auch meine Erwartungshaltung, dass sich die Personen, die hier um Hilfe bitten, auch selbst um eine Lösung bemühen. Und dazu gehört dann auch das Lesen von Dokumentation.


----------



## mickedplay (7. Apr 2016)

Bitfehler hat gesagt.:


> Dein Fehler sagt aus, dass eine Datei, die hinzugefügt werden soll, bereits im Index existiert. Wie bereits gesagt liegt hier ein Konflikt vor, den das Programm nicht selbstständig lösen kann. Es ist folglich eine Benutzerinteraktion erforderlich.
> Solche oder ähnliche Konstellationen können bei der Entwicklung einer Software in einer Gruppe auftreten, sodass es durchaus sinnvoll sein kann, sich die Zeit zur Einarbeitung zu nehmen. Es gibt durchaus mehrere Möglichkeiten diesen Konflikt zu lösen, welche nun eine mögliche Lösung für dein Problem darstellt kann ich dir nicht sagen.
> Eine weitere Option stellt natürlich folgendes dar: Irgendjemand muss ja auf die Idee gekommen sein für eure Gruppenarbeit git zu verwenden. Dann bitte ich ihn doch eine kurze Einführung zu geben.


Wenigstens bist du einer, der sinnvolle Antworten gibt, danke.


----------



## kneitzel (7. Apr 2016)

Und was habe ich in der ersten Antwort geschrieben? Es liegt ein Konflikt vor. Ich habe (git) merge erwähnt. Hättest du das evtl. einmal recherchiert oder im Buch etwas über merge gelesen....

Aber ok, meine Antworten waren nicht sinnvoll... Danke für diese Einschätzung! Warum verschwende ich eigentlich noch meine Zeit hier?


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (8. Apr 2016)

mickedplay hat gesagt.:


> Wenigstens bist du einer, der sinnvolle Antworten gibt, danke.


? kneitzel´s Aussage war genau die selbe wie die von Bitfehler nur anders formuliert? kneitzel hat dir sogar direkt eine Verlinkung zu einer Lösung gegeben.
Und warum fragst du nicht die Leute in deiner Gruppe/Team? Oder kennt sich keiner von euch mit den verwendeten Tools aus?


----------

